# What is this? Sycamore?



## rdnkmedic (Mar 25, 2013)

[attachment=21373][attachment=21374][attachment=21375][attachment=21376]

My brother in law cut this tree in his yard. It was a good 25 inches in diameter at the base. Grandaddy said it was a sycamore. Just trying to make sure. The wood and sawdust was a very bright yellow when I cut the stump yesterday. The sap is very sticky and it appeared the tree was bleeding white sap from just under the bark when I cut through it. The color has faded today but have about 20 bowl blanks cut and sealed from it. The stump was about 3 feet tall. Green turned a couple and it turned very nicely. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 25, 2013)

Well? Any ideas?


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

Ash?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2013)

The woodgrain looks like ash, the bark looks different from the ash I've seen though.:dunno:


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2013)

Any pine comes lying around?  That's a red oak leaf lying on the truck bed though the tree isn't one. Wood does look like pine and bark might pass for some kind of pine but you'd have old cones from fall still lying around. What's it smell like?


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Any pine comes lying around?  That's a red oak leaf lying on the truck bed though the tree isn't one. Wood does look like pine and bark might pass for some kind of pine but you'd have old cones from fall still lying around.



Yea, the sticky sap sounds like pine. It oughta smell piney too, take a sniff


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 25, 2013)

That bark and wood are definitely pineish looking. Definitely not white ash the bark is completely wrong. American sycamore has leaves that look similar to Maple and winged seed pods. (So if it is pine I'm curious as to why Pappy thought it was Sycamore) In the last picture there seems to be some conifer needle like looking debris on the ground. (Are these from the tree itself or something near by. Those look like Spruce needles (spruce needles tend to be shorter and more spiny than pine needles) So honestly my guess would be some type of Spruce (so technically not Pine)


----------



## DKMD (Mar 25, 2013)

I can definitely see the pine/spruce thing now... I think it didn't occur to me since there's no good use for either one.


----------



## Kevin (Mar 25, 2013)

Not saying it isn't spruce but in Ga. it would be much more likely to be Pine. But I have no experience with spruce so I plead ignorance on that. I have milled a good amount of pine and the wood itself screamed pine to me immediately. The bark is similar to the pines here, but I haven't seen a species of pine here with bark exactly like that. Still, I do believe it's an evergreen of some sort. 

I also figured that everyone knows what pine cones and needles look like so it puzzled me for him to ask about sycamore when it doesn't resemble syc in any way. I just assumed it was pine that's why I asked "Any pine cones laying around?" I guess not because he never answered me.


----------



## ssgmeader (Mar 25, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Not saying it isn't spruce but in Ga. it would be much more likely to be Pine. But I have no experience with spruce so I plead ignorance on that. I have milled a good amount of pine and the wood itself screamed pine to me immediately. The bark is similar to the pines here, but I haven't seen a species of pine here with bark exactly like that. Still, I do believe it's an evergreen of some sort.
> 
> I also figured that everyone knows what pine cones and needles look like so it puzzled me for him to ask about sycamore when it doesn't resemble syc in any way. I just assumed it was pine that's why I asked "Any pine cones laying around?" I guess not because he never answered me.



Actually I agree with you Kevin. (I didn't bother to look at his location)
Spruce is a Northern tree I was just basing that off of what looked like short needles to me, as where I'm from that's usually an indicator that it's a Spruce. So here's my revised guess. 

Spruce Pine Its Native to Georgia and has short pine needles than most Georgian native pines-Pinus glabra differs markedly from most other pines in that it does not occur in largely pure pine forests, but is typically found as scattered trees in moist woodland habitats in mixed hardwood forest. So look at the surrounding tree composition.

[attachment=21483]


The wood photo is from Wood database.com
[attachment=21484]


----------



## rdnkmedic (Mar 26, 2013)

Sorry I didn't answer the questions yesterday. It is definitely not a pine. I know what a pine is. I didn't get any leaves either as everything was already raked out of the yard. Sycamore is what Grandaddy said so that's the only reason I said Sycamore. I wouldn't know a sycamore if it fell on me. The biggest clue I can give you was the wood was very yellow when it was cut. It is drying white with not a lot of grain. Also, when I made a crosscut into the stump a white milky looking sap oozed out from just inside the bark. Between the bark and the sapwood. I know the bark in my pics looks like pine but there are only 18 bazillion pine trees in Georgia and they are not hard to identify. I am curious as to what it is but it is turning nicely, so it's a no brainer. Keep turning.


----------

